# help! First SW tank!



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, so as a very delayed Christmas present from my friend I was given a chocolate chip starfish! I don't think my friend really knew that I don't know much about SW tanks... anyway, its in a 5g with some sand, a heater at 77 degrees, and a pH of 8.2.... and what the fish store called a SW filter? anyway, after some research I know that my tank is WAY TOO small.... Don't get mad at me for getting without researching... I didn't someone else got it for me without my knowing.... Whay do I need to feed my starfish, and what is their minimum tank size? right now my little guy in only 2ish inches.. anyway, sorry for not researching b4, but I can't really help that..... also, I know that CC Stars aren't reefsafe, so what would you reccomend I put in the tank so there isn't just sand? Also, In his tank there are .5 cups of salt per gallon, this is how much I was told to do.... is it correct? Thank you SOOOOOOOOO much for any help at all!
~veganchick~


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

V - You need to purchase a hydrometer to measure the specific gravity. This is how you determine the correct amount of salt. You want 1.023 to 1.024. Using 1/2 cup per gallon is close, but not correct. Temperature will impact the results.

I suggest adding 5 to 7 pounds of live rock. Make sure it is fully cured and has no odor when you purchase it. You could also add ONE small fish to such a setup. Cody would be good to provide some suggestions on this.

Good luck!!

Mark


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the help! I thought cc starfish ate small fish, ad inverts, but I may be wrong! so the 5g is large enough? thanks a ton! I'll purchase supplies 2mro..... I think it can wait till then... I have heard they are faairly hardy


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I've heard rumors of the Chocolate Chip eating fish, but i've never had it to occur. Given that fish swim and the Chocolate Chip starfish crawls, it would be an interesting accomplishment, unless the fish was a very sessile species.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

now, a green serpent is a fish catcher, i could see a CC getting a scooter blenny or manderin but im not sure about active healthy fish. if you keep it well fed to it shouldnt have a reason to catch a fish.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, cool! THanks guys! i'll post pics soon! I purchases 4 lbs of live rock, and I am thinking about getting a yellowtail blue damsel to keep with my starfish. I would LOVE to upgrade to a 15g (I know, still tiny, but I really don't have much room in my bedroom left) in the future, and get maybe another small fish (idk if this is possible) or starfish. I am really getting into this SW stuff. I'm kinda sad cc stars aren't reefsafe! Anyway, thank you everybody 4 ur advice, and sorr for all the newbie questions!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

If you ever want any other SW fish, then no damsel. Any damsel.

To be honest, don't put a CC star with any fish or vice-versa. There are a ton of incidents that I know of that the CC star attacks fish, inverts, and corals.

Or you can get a Harlequin Shrimp. :lol:


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, I guess no other fish for me.  I would love a Harlequin Shrimp, but I heard that they prey on starfish, so I don't want any danger there.... Is there any fish or invert that I can be pretty sure my starfish will get along with in a 15g? or any other starfish maybe? clams? I really don't know much about salt water fish, like I said before, so plz don't critisize me if I am asking about something really obvious!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I was kidding about the Harley. Hence the smile. :redyay:

-No inverts EVER with a CC star.
-Don't even think about a clam etiher...
-No other Starfish
-No fish IMO.
-No corals.

It would be so much easier if you just traded it in at a LFS. They are not worth the hassle IMO (saying you can have reefs, fish, and inverts) and are best used as a food source (because they can regenerate limbs).

But knowing you, you will keep it. The best setup for it is a tank with rock, sand, the star, and the needed equipment.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol, you know me all too well!  I'm a sucker for anything (short of plants) living! Thanks for the advice tho..... ur prly right, but I'm too stubborn to listen! I have Really dim lighting in the aqairum... Is this ok? 

Also, On a different subject I was wanting some advice for coral and maybe a fish in a 5g reef tank. My mom is gonna let me set up a 5g brackish, 5g Freshwater, and 5g saltwater side by side in my living room with saltwater in the middle so it will be much different that the other two. For my brackish one I'm gonna do 2 bumblebee gobies, and some ghost shrimp. In y freshwater I am thinking maybe a school of lemon tetras, or some DPs.... I have no idea t all if there is really anything that can do well iin a 5g reef tank... Would any types of Clownfish work? They are very cool, and this is sort of one of my showcase tanks so I want it too look great!  I'm prly getting anoyying with all my questions by now, but ur gonna have to put up with them! lol


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't worry, small reef-ing is my subject (especially stocking-wise).

No clownfish can go in a 5G. A damsel can, but as stated, you can only have one. You can only have one fish, preferably no fish though, in that tank. Look up nano gobies such as the Clown Goby, Neon Goby, and my personal favorite, the Greenbanded Goby. You could have a mated pair, but unless you buy a pair ($$$), do not get two as it can lead to fights. 

And as to your lighting, just make sure you have a flourescent bulb in there and you will be fine. Incandescent will lead to overheating and algae growth.

If you don't mind, could I have a picture of this tank? I feel like I *need* to see it... possibly to address something.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, thank you! Sure you can have a picture... in 2 days when I get my phone back! lol..... What do you mean by u need to see it to address something? Also, I have no idea where to get a saltwater testing kit.... mine is only for freshwater.... so idk if its really accurate. I think one neon goby will be a good starter fish as they are very hardy! (correct me if I'm wrong tho... this is all stuff I am just now learning) thanks for all ur help, and pics as soon as possible!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You can get a SW testing kit anywhere you can get a FW test. But you will also need calcium and magnesium test kit, and a refractometer.

Neon gobies aren't what I call hardy, but it's not like they are sensitive either. Make sure you get one that eats.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, thanks. Are they really picky eaters? Will sea monkeys be ok?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Also, greenbanded gobies look spectacular! I just don't know how easy it would be to get ahold of one. The website where I prefer to buy my fish from doesn't have any, and I want somewhere that I know the fish is happy and healthy. I think I could try Waldo pet store maybe.... anyway, All of these tanks for the living room won't be started till may, so no rush on time! Green chromis also look very cool, but as for tank size I'm not sure how they would do....


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't get any SW fish from a Pet store. Do you not have any SW LFS near you? They can order anything you need.

You also cannot feed just one food item. Vary their diet with pellets, frozen mysis shrimp, and possibly frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

IMO you need to research and ask questions until may.

since you mentioned reef, your going to need better lighting. i would rather see 3 or 5 sexy shrimp in a 5 gallon then a fish.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You could even do 7 Sexies in a tank that size.

But saying you re having a hard time finding gobies, you wont find these.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Cody said:


> To be honest, don't put a CC star with any fish or vice-versa. There are a ton of incidents that I know of that the CC star attacks fish, inverts, and corals.


Cody, I've always considered CC Starfish attaching fish to be urban legend. Inverts and corals,yes. But fish??? Have you actually seen this, or have you just heard stories? - M


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Personally, no. Mainly because I never watch CC stars (I don't like them that much). But I am a member on another forum for reefing that has had plenty of incidents where the CC star just completely wipes out a tank of anything else living in it.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks everyone, Cody, we have a Fish store near us called all aquatics, its local, but its fresh and Saltwater, Its about an hour and a half away, but that is where I get any rare FW fish, so I guess we could take a trip out there in may, I just worry about the fish on the way home! Does anyone no of some nice marine plants I can have? Most people on here don't have any sw tanks with plants, but I have seen them around, a few plants with some coral would look magnificant, I just don't know what to look for. Sexy shrimp are soooo cool, and so are gobies... I think shrimp might be a better choice cuz I am gonna have 2 brackish gobies nect to them prly. Thanks everyone for all ur help, I really appriciate it, Oh, and onefish2fish, don't worry, I will!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Why do you want to have plants in a reef? Macroalgae is best kept in a sump/fuge away from the display, and any other algae is ugly.

Plus the algae can easily take over a tank if not kept under control and the tank's phosphates/nitrates get out of control, which can easily happen in a 5G tank.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Quite right, Something like calurpa can take over the tank and strangle the whole tank. I'm dealing with some macro algae in my tank now, and it's becoming an issue, and that's a 55g. I can't get it off so i'm periodically pulling it out. It is just not worth it.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

oh.... Are you sure there aren't an plants I can do? I have seen some great tanks with plants and coral...


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

It is not worth it. Trust us.

Unless you get a fuge in a sump where you cant see it, at least.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok....  maybe someday...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Cody said:


> Why do you want to have plants in a reef? Macroalgae is best kept in a sump/fuge away from the display, and any other algae is ugly.
> 
> Plus the algae can easily take over a tank if not kept under control and the tank's phosphates/nitrates get out of control, which can easily happen in a 5G tank.


 
there is a pink macro that i cannot think of the name which i find pretty nice. people actually pay money for a piece. if i can think of the name ill let you know.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I've had it, it's really pretty, but i just didn't want it in the tank... and if it got loose it clogged a pump.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Its funny, every freshwater hobbyist who comes over to saltwater asks about plants. It is just a mindset. If you are determined to have some greenery, i would honestly consider some high quality plastic plants that are made with saltwater in mind. 

Here are a few that blend fairly well with a marine setup:
Dic. Cervicornis Silk Plants | Silk Like Plants | Artificial Plants | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com
Dictyota Rossa Silk Plants | Silk Like Plants | Artificial Plants | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

I am personally not a big fan of these plants in marine tanks, but I have seen some setups that use them and create a nice display.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> Its funny, every freshwater hobbyist who comes over to saltwater asks about plants. It is just a mindset. If you are determined to have some greenery, i would honestly consider some high quality plastic plants that are made with saltwater in mind.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ok, thanks... idk If I'll get any or not... sorry, I just like the bright green to pop out at you, and with reefs with none u don't get any


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

That is why we have Bright Green Zoas, Monti Caps, Tons of other SPS, mushrooms, coraline algae, Plate Corals, Frogspawn, Hammers, GSP, and rics, just to name a few. I'll get some pics of mine later.

You can get every color imaginable in a reef.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, but can you put those in a tank as small as 5g? And I would love pics... By the way, I won't be posting pics anywhere anytime soon....I got an A in all of my classes, but I somehow got a 80.3% in SS, soooo no more phone till I raise that to an A... Ugggg


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

This is exactly why people need to get past the "oh, it's only a 5G, you can't fit that stuff in there." Biggest lie ever. 

What I want to know is why people think that those cannot be put in small tanks.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

oh, Thats just what I have heard...


----------



## Seilethin (Sep 9, 2009)

Any updates? I'm new here, but I'm very interested to see whether or not V's 5G tanks worked out well.


----------

